

First (Raw) Screenshots of SaberBlast.com - PetoVera_Matt
http://petovera.com/professional-web-design-blog/2011/03/work-sample-wednesday-first-screenshots-of-saberblast-com/

======
rksprst
There's a lot of competition in this space from some pretty big, well
established players.

I'm wondering what you're bringing that isn't available yet? What's your
differentiation?

The issue you're going to face (because you're a small team) is that you won't
be able to reach feature parity with your competitors. I'd suggest to focus on
one aspect of your product first, execute it perfectly, and then possibly
expand.

Also, does your product actually serve a need? Unless it has all the features
of MailChimp, Socialblaze, Wordpress, etc... I would rather just use all of
these products independently. Otherwise, you'd still end up using them for
certain things.

~~~
PetoVera_Matt
Hey Alex, the short answer is that I'm just building it to solve my own
problem :)

------
PetoVera_Matt
would love to get feedback on this :)

